

Until Sunday, Try Out Any Paid GitHub Plan Free For A Month - tsally
http://github.com/blog/250-sale-extended

======
tsally
Original sale: <http://github.com/blog/247-cyber-monday-sale>

------
mantas
F*ck, I upgraded just few days before the sale. Damn.

~~~
patio11
I tend to think the following advice is not a good use of your time if you are
a programmer, but hey: they're a small business. You're a small business.
You're in business together. Just email them and ask for a discount.

People do this to me all the live-long day. I almost always give it to them --
it doesn't cost me anything and it builds advocates for life, what is not to
like?

~~~
ivey
They're also good people. And they read HN, so you may already have refund or
something. Seriously, they're good people.

